# What makes a decent and sturdy rack to support many tanks?



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I am thinking about breeding angelfish and shrimp. i want to know what i can use for racks that can support the weight. also, i dont want them to look too crappy, as my family will have to look at them. money is kind of an issue. im on a tighter budget. i'd rather put that money towards filtration, etc. and room is also a factor thats why i wanted racks so i could build up instead of out. let me know what you guys think


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds like ur gonna need steel. Angelfish need a large tank to breed in.as for building up dont sound all that safe but if u do have a decent wide base to prevent toppling over. 1in square pipe should work great with right amount bracing an good welding. Local scrap yard should have some cheap.Had a 120g sitting on a DIY stand


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

would any sort of steel racks from home depot or lowes work out?


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't think they would but dont know what type of racks they have


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

If you want to save money go with wood, 2x4's & such. Being wood these can be as plain or as fancy as you like, the obvious first choice would be paint to match the decor of the area they will be going in. Another option is a bit of router work on the edges to make them look less like plain construction lumber. You could go as far as wrapping the sides in finished one side plywood & adding a bit of stock millwork for trim, but this will add to the cost.

I've got tanks stacked on racks, fishroom oriented towards angel breeding, plain 2x4's since they have their own room in the basement. Wood is plenty strong, these racks have been going for years, 10's, 29's, 40b's & such. Another option is gorilla racks, common among fishroom folks, a bit more costly & industrial looking, but they work well.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Gorilla racks look kind of cool actually. How strong are they?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Gorilla Rack, a Division of Rapid Rack Industries, Inc. - Gorilla Rack, a Division of Rapid Rack Industries, Inc.
The site says the "boss" and the "brute" hold 2200 lbs. per shelf!


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

500-700 pounds per shelf with the standard capacity units, depending on length. I know people who put 30's & 40's on them without a problem, I would suggest securely anchoring them to a wall though.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah they seem pretty b.a. How do you anchor them to a wall?


----------

